# Roberts flats F-17 Cobra build...



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I have been posting my build on THT and some guy told me about this site, so I thought it couldn't hurt to post here as well for some input. To bring you up to speed on the build, I got a Roberts Flats boat off of CL and rode her around for a month but really wanted to get her up to date with the times she had a few issues that could some attention and I didn't like the layout or the hull color. So a month ago I got her "stripped and flipped"  lol and began to get the massive amounts of barnacles off her and get her "bottom" cleaned up for the black paint. The project was named F-17 Cobra for the fact that I'm a injured Vet, and I liked the way the SCB F-22 boat was laid out.....whew OK now that is out let's see if the pics will upload...lol....O and I almost forgot the Roberts boat company was built in Tampa not 30min from my house, however I have found zero info on this brand, so if anybody has any info please let me know. Thanks for viewing, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome to MS! My prior boat was the Roberts 171 snooker. It didn't have the molded hatches. Was a good boat. Had a 115 yamaha 2 stroke on it. My somewhat build thread is In the big boat bragging spot. 

The boat was surprisingly skinny. It did slide a lot due to the flat rear hull. 

Not much info on them, google the name and you get a pink boat in a forsale ad and a link to a chokoluskee charter that ran one. 

Post some pictures. 







Andy


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

This was her first day home.


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

All cleaned out...ready to be flipped


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Let the fun begin.







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Got her free of barnicles, now to fix a few of the other hull issues.


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ready for paint.


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

now this should bring ya'll up to speed on the progress of the boat. It will get sprayed as soon as this crazy FL rain slacks up.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool. Same cap as my snooker. My brother in law has my old one now. What size motor was that merc? How fast did it run?

Andy


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

it was a 90 merc, never had it on GPS but ran with my father-in-laws pro line and he was running 34/35 to the fishing spot. how about yours?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine ran 44 loaded also had a 115 on it. You'll gain some speed cleaning up the bottom of the hull. 

What color are you painting it


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Black hull and Line-X the deck


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well here she is with her first coat of paint.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

off to a decent start


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is going to be a cool looking boat best of luck

I noticed your float on your Boga. I need one for mine but have not seen anything that would work. Got any suggestion


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bass pro shops. They sell those floats permitchaser


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Got 2 good coats of 50/50 gel-coat and Dura-Tec sprayed...now to wet sand and shoot the final 25/75 for the Glass finish..


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok guys after some crap weather here in FL I do have her flipped on the trailer, center console in, poling deck in, motor painted, deck rino-lined...(this stuff is the WAY TO GO) and all the decals on. it is raining here like it does every day lol. i will have pics up very soon.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Pics, pics. I always liked this boat. Reminds me of my old Maverick master angler


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wheres the pics?
Black gel coat you aint scared lol


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Was there any wood used in the production of these? 
thanks


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes there was wood. Stringers are wood and the decks seem to be balsa core.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

any update on this?


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Here She is finally done took her out this weekend!https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=cf1a07feb24cb078575f1fadcba3ae0e&oe=5626FB39


----------



## mgowan23 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a few odd and ends to do but She ran really good for me this weekend!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice! More pics...


----------

